# Car Insurance Recommendations



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

We are just about, all other things being equal, to buy our first car in Cyprus. Are there any insurance companies in the Paphos region that can be recommended by members on the forum? As ever, we are looking for reasonable premiums but - more importantly - if we need to make a claim, we don't want the hassle reported by some expats in Cyprus on other forums.

If anybody would like to suggest companies we should avoid like the plague, then perhaps a PM would be the best way forward. Many thanks as ever.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2013)

MacManiac said:


> We are just about, all other things being equal, to buy our first car in Cyprus. Are there any insurance companies in the Paphos region that can be recommended by members on the forum? As ever, we are looking for reasonable premiums but - more importantly - if we need to make a claim, we don't want the hassle reported by some expats in Cyprus on other forums.
> 
> If anybody would like to suggest companies we should avoid like the plague, then perhaps a PM would be the best way forward. Many thanks as ever.


Hi Martin!

I have been recommended GAN from many of the forum members. I also got a quote from them that was much cheaper then I pay here in Germany, even if I have a left hand drive, which is said to be more expensive.

How the deal with claims I dont know ofc.

Cyprus Insurance Companies. Gan Direct - Direct insurance, general insurance, motor insurance, property insurance, home insurance, employers liability, personal accidents.


Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We are with Gan direct and have found them excellent when it comes to claims.
Before they insure you their photographer will come and take pictures of the vehicle all round. We had a bit of an incident when Dennis forgot to put the handbrake on the car when we went into a house to list it and the drive was sloping and our car rolled forward into the rear of the house owners car.
Gan were brilliant and in no time at all both vehicles were as good as new with no hassle.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

We insure through Topquotes although I always check round on renewal. I cannot report on any claims experience possibly because all other drivers seem to get out of my way in time!

Gan is a useful company because you can get quotes on-line however I've always improved on them.

It's worth remembering that all car insurance out here seems to provide breakdown cover.

Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendations. I certainly don't intend to make a claim but that's often in the hands of the other road users.

I wonder, Pete, what your secret is? You don't seem to snarl more than any other driver when I have seen you behind the wheel. Is it the angelic Sylvi, eating honey balls, in the passenger seat which suggests to other drivers that you are not a man to tangle with?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. I certainly don't intend to make a claim but that's often in the hands of the other road users.
> 
> I wonder, Pete, what your secret is? You don't seem to snarl more than any other driver when I have seen you behind the wheel. Is it the angelic Sylvi, eating honey balls, in the passenger seat which suggests to other drivers that you are not a man to tangle with?


Fantasise all you like, my friend, but my wife's balls have nothing to do with it. 

Have you not noted my strict lane discipline and failure to swerve from side to side? Most Cypriots see this and keep away fearing I must be drunk to drive so carefully.










Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> Fantasise all you like, my friend, but my wife's balls have nothing to do with it.
> 
> Have you not noted my strict lane discipline and failure to swerve from side to side? Most Cypriots see this and keep away fearing I must be drunk to drive so carefully.
> 
> ...


My error to mention honey balls - I wonder where that might have come from? Actually whenever we have met it is Sylvi who drives home. In an ideal world I would always drive to the taverna and have Ann drive back but ...


----------



## Sarchy (Feb 14, 2011)

MacManiac said:


> We are just about, all other things being equal, to buy our first car in Cyprus. Are there any insurance companies in the Paphos region that can be recommended by members on the forum? As ever, we are looking for reasonable premiums but - more importantly - if we need to make a claim, we don't want the hassle reported by some expats in Cyprus on other forums.
> 
> If anybody would like to suggest companies we should avoid like the plague, then perhaps a PM would be the best way forward. Many thanks as ever.



We have gone with Abbeygate who have an office up the Polis road in Paphos. For our (mine, because his nibs only has a motorbike licence!!)year 2000 Audi 1.9tdi Avant fully comp' we are paying around 260 euro which includes the 10 yrs no claims bonus from the UK and Cyprus AA breakdown cover. This is less than half what we were paying in the UK. We have no idea how they actually deal with claims because, like Pete, the Cypriot drivers tend to avoid me like the plague...either that or I am more aware of them then they are of me and I take the appropriate steps to avoid them! :car:

Sheila


----------

